# Bikepark Ovifat Ardennen Belgien under construction



## stainlessstyles (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

www.filthytrails.be und piste de ski Ovifat Devál Kart in Ovifat Ardennen Belgien sind angefangen ein neues bikepark zu bauen. Bei der Bikepark ist eine (schlep)lift, cafetaria,toiletten,parkplatz (50mtr von Bikepark) , hotels und campings in die nähe, etc etc.

Auf diesen moment sind 2 strecken gebaut mit modules als northshores-anlegers-wallride-verschiedene drops (1mtr-1.5mtr-2mtr-3mtr )-roadgaps-tables-rollers-hipjump-skinnies und noch etwas modules wirden gebaut. Jetzt ist das angebot noch sehr wenig aber wir haben die moglichheit aus zu breiten und ein bikepark fur jeden biker (DH/FR/4X/DJ etc etc) zu realisieren aber dann mussen erst genug riders kommen.

Darfur ist in die zukunft die 'bikepark' nur im wochenende geoffnet von 14.00uhr bis 18.00uhr. Durch die woche ist es geschlossen.
Was es kosten geht ist noch nicht concreet. Mehr info spater!

Fact: ein bikepark ist geboren, jetzt mus es nur noch großer wirden

Hier konnt ihr al ein paar bilder sehn: 
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Ovifat/ 

mini teaser video:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=lemmens1975&view=videos#play/all/uploads-all/2/C59lYHGgxrY


fur mehr info,fragen oder ideeen mail nach [email protected]

Sportlichen gruß,

Styles (filthy trails)


----------



## MTB-Andy (28. Juli 2009)

Geil, endlich mal en Bikepark in meiner Nähe.  Werd dann in den nächsten Wochen mal mit en paar Freunden da hin fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Sous (29. Juli 2009)

Yes!

Vielen Dank Styles! Für die Info und fürs Schüppen 

Jetzt will ich mal hoffen, dass hier alle den Arsch hoch kriegen und ordentlich den Lift nutzen  Das Gelände hat ja wirklich Potenzial in der Gegend!


----------



## kinschman (29. Juli 2009)

Oh, sehr schön !!! 

Gibt es  auch eine TomTom-taugliche Adresse zu dem Bikepark ?? 

Was kostet der Lift ?

Sind die Strecken jetzt (d.h. konkret am Samstag 1.8.) schon befahrbar ? Auf dem Video sah das teilweise noch recht roh aus.


----------



## Grashalm (29. Juli 2009)

Das sind ja mal super News 

Ovifat(ist doch dort oder?)- 42km von Aachen


----------



## Tom Servo (29. Juli 2009)

Wird Zeit für 'nen Fahrradträger an der Karre...


----------



## MTB-Andy (29. Juli 2009)

http://www.landscape-magazine.com/fr_news2.php?ID=382 , in dem Bericht steht, das die Strecke schon befahrbar ist, aber nur am Wochenende von 14 - 18 Uhr.
Adresse ist: Rue de la Piste in 4950 Ovifat (Waimes).


----------



## nosh (29. Juli 2009)

hört sich wirklich super an da werden wir sicher bald mal vorbeikommen!

gibt es infos, zu den strecken längen, und wieviele höhenmeter hat der park?

gruß bene


----------



## MTB-Andy (29. Juli 2009)

Aktuell gibt es zwei strecken, die jeweils eine länge von 700m haben.  Auf diesen strecken befinden sich: northshore, wallride, tables, sprünge, verschiedene drops (1,5m, 2m, 2,5m, 3m), roadgap, usw.


----------



## stainlessstyles (30. Juli 2009)

MTB-Andy schrieb:


> http://www.landscape-magazine.com/fr_news2.php?ID=382 , in dem Bericht steht, das die Strecke schon befahrbar ist, aber nur am Wochenende von 14 - 18 Uhr.
> Adresse ist: Rue de la Piste in 4950 Ovifat (Waimes).


 

Hallo Riders,

Die 2 strecken sind jetzt noch 'ruwbau'. Das willt sagen das die strecken noch nicht optimal und fertig sein. 
Jetzt lohnt es noch nicht zu fahren weil auch das angebot zu wenig ist. Wir mußen noch shapen/anpassen,mehr modules bauen und noch landungen bauen in die 2 strecken.

Es dauert nicht lange mehr

Hertzlichen Gruß,

Styles


----------



## Raoul Sous (30. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PulpO (30. Juli 2009)

hello..
was ist so die erwartung.. wann lohnt es sich mal bie euch vorbei zu kommen?
Seit ihr stendig am arbeiten jetzt? Echt ein cooles Initiative!!!


----------



## Revelator (30. Juli 2009)

Hört sich echt gut an, weiter so 
Werde euch sicher demnächst auch mal mit ein paar Kumpels nen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## mcsdwarken (5. August 2009)

Super!
Bike-park with the lift in BE - that's what I was waiting for!
Respect


----------



## stainlessstyles (9. August 2009)

Gutenabend Bikefreuden,

Diesen wochenende sind schon al riders gekommen und die haben gute spaß gehabt auf die trails wie die jetzt sein. Noch nicht komplett fertig aber sonnst gut genug zu fahren.
Diese wochen geht die arbeit weiter und hoffenlich nachsten wochen soll das erst teil (2strecken) fertig sein.

Hier findet ihr bilder von heute:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Ovifat/

Bis die tage!!!

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (13. August 2009)

Hallo Riders,

Nächsten Samstag 15-08-09 können allen die interessiert sein zu fahren in's Bikepark kommen. Die '3' trails sind fertig und zu fahren bis die lift. So wie verher gesagt, sind euhre besuchen sehr wicht fur die zukunft ob wir ausbreiten darfen.

Hier ist der adres:

Rue de la Piste -
 4950 Ovifat
 (Waimes)
Belgium

offen samstag/sonntag:  14.00uur tot 18.00uur

liftpreis 5 (introductieprijs)

Come and have fun!

Sportlichen Gruß,

.S.


----------



## Raoul Sous (13. August 2009)

Hey Styles!

Werden es am kommenden WE leider nicht schaffen. Der Samstag darauf wird wohl er funktionieren.

Du hast mal nach Anregungen gefragt. Wie wärs mit einer ruppigen DH Strecke? Die Strecken vom Nissan DH Cup in Huy und Lüttich waren nicht besonders lang aber schön technisch und stellenweise seeeeehr steil. Sowas wär genial!

Gruß,
Raoul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (13. August 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Hey Styles!
> 
> Werden es am kommenden WE leider nicht schaffen. Der Samstag darauf wird wohl er funktionieren.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Raoul,

In Ovifat ist ein wald dabei fur ein richtige DH strecke. Auf diesen moment ist es noch nicht erlaubt um dahr zu bauen. Dahr sind 2 skipisten und jetzt wen es mehr fahren kommen sollen, dann darfen wird die 2te skipiste gebrauchen. Wenn das den auch gut lauft dann ist es moglich das wir das wald dabei brauchen darfen fur die DH strecke. So es ist auch wichtig das fahrer kommen.

Let's keep our fingers crossed!!!!

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## stainlessstyles (15. August 2009)

Hallo Riders,

Hier sind etwas bilder von heute. 



















































Cheers,

.S.


----------



## PulpO (16. August 2009)

hey styles,
thnx für den foto.. war cool gestern.
Das bikepark hat echt potential, muss aber noch viel gemacht werden.

Für die leute die dahin fahren möchten: 
-Einige teilen haben schon coolen flow, einige teilen leider noch nicht. Wie 
mehr man da fahrt wie besser das wird. 
-Das trail im wald ist ein heisser tip, da können die steile hangen dich schon an die alpen erinneren
-Die höchste drop muss man schon sehr langsahm fahren.. also nicht wie bei der filthies: dann fliegt man zu weit (was leider bei mir eine harten sturtz verurzacht hat-aber das kann ja auch ausserhalb meine capability liegen ;-) )
-Der grosse roadgap.... R.E.S.P.E.C.T. + + + R.I.P. 

Der lift ist natürlich sehr cool .. und das für 5 euro leute.. Ich denke das park braucht euch.

schöne grussen erwin


----------



## stainlessstyles (16. August 2009)

PulpO schrieb:


> hey styles,
> thnx für den foto.. war cool gestern.
> Das bikepark hat echt potential, muss aber noch viel gemacht werden.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Erwin,

Danke fur dein 'feedback' und complimenten. Alles is auf kurze zeit gebaut aber mit den 'feedback' von fahrer können wir es 'complet' machen fur jeden. Die DH strecke im wald kommt höffentlich auch noch, aber das daurt noch etwas monaten. Erst noch die 'rote' piste

Heute wahren auch wieder fahrer dar und, die haben sich auch gut amusiert. Hier sind die bilder:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Ovifat/

gruß,

Styles


----------



## PlanB (16. August 2009)

Aha, jetzt ist mir klar, warum die Filthy Trails gestern so leer waren... 

Wir werden in den nächsten Wochen ganz sicher mal vorbei schauen. Der zweite Bikepark in unmittelbarer Nähe, und dann auch noch mit Lift - ist ja wie Weihnachten!


----------



## kinschman (16. August 2009)

oooh jaaa...gestern auf den filthy trails hätten wir uns ganz gerne nen lift  gewünscht - war ja schon sack-warm 

wieviel Höhenmeter bzw. Tiefenmeter hat die längste Abfahrt in Ovifat ??
auf den FilthyTrails sind es ja ungefähr 50m.


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. August 2009)

Hey,
wir waren am Samstag da und es hat uns gut gefallen, ich schreib einfach mal was ich gut und was ich verbesserungswürdig fande.
Das Roadgap (das Kleine, weil wir nur das versucht haben) ist irgendwie nicht schön zu fahren, weil man im Flat landet. Allerdings könnte es auch an unseren Fahrkünsten liegen, denn das geht bestimmt 
Die Doubles, nach dem Roadgap, waren uns noch etwas zu suspekt, auf den Filthytrails fand ich die aber super.
Sehr gut fand ich die Anlieger und die drei Drops nebeneinander.
Als wir da waren haben wir uns eine 4x oder Dual Slalom Strecke zwischen der DH-Abfahrt und der Bobbycarpiste vorgestellt... wäre bestimmt ne geile Sache 

So und zum Schluss noch ein kurzes Video für alle die sich mal ein genaueres Bild von der Strecke machen wollten. Is nix dolles aber wäre doch schade wenn ich es euch vorenthalten würde...


----------



## PulpO (24. August 2009)

coole film dudes!   hab schon wieder bock da noch mal hin zu gehen. was haltet ihr von den waldtrail?
an der park hat sich -an eure film abzusehen- in der letzte woche leider noch nicht viel getan. der anfang ist schon cool aber es könnte noch so viel geiler sein!!!!! 
naja.. "_Rome wasn't build in a day" _sage ich mal so.. ich warte ab..


----------



## maxxmaxx (24. August 2009)

Hey du bist es,
warst letzte Woche auch auf der Toblerone unterwegs, aber dann hattest du dich kurz vorm Gap hingelegt...
Den Wald fanden wir eher enttäuschend, der obere Teil ist noch etwas langweilig und unten kommen sehr breite Lenker nur schlecht durch, außerdem war der Drop am ende etwas kaputt.
Wir werden auf jeden Fall nochmal vorbeischauen, wenns was neues gibt.


----------



## Tom Servo (24. August 2009)

Schön zu sehen, dass man da an allem vorbei kann. Jetzt muss ich mir immer noch den Radträger organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anterak (25. August 2009)

Hallo, 
Ich möchte den Status des Geschädigten Sonntag wissen. Wie ist er? 
Auf den Spuren in den Wäldern, gehört es nicht BIKEPARK und ist durch Jagdaufseher verboten. Es ist verboten, darüber fahren. Bald werden wir die Platten zu legen und die Länge zerstört werden. 

Wir setzen unsere Verbesserungen, die Spuren sind noch im Aufbau und wir hoffen, viele sehen. 

Sportlich. 

Burak


----------



## stainlessstyles (25. August 2009)

anterak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich möchte den Status des Geschädigten Sonntag wissen. Wie ist er?
> Auf den Spuren in den Wäldern, gehört es nicht BIKEPARK und ist durch Jagdaufseher verboten. Es ist verboten, darüber fahren. Bald werden wir die Platten zu legen und die Länge zerstört werden.
> 
> ...


 
Anpassungen:

Ich möchtte gern wissen wie es geht mit der Junge der gefallen ist auf der strecke im wald? (ambulance ist darfur angerufen). Es ist passiert auf die illegale strecke im wald wo es NICHT ERLAUBT ist zu fahren. Deswegen wird die strecke im wald 'destroyed'.

Die 'feedback' was wir entfangen dahr sollen wir an arbeiten. Es dauert noch einzige zeit bis es ein richtig bikepark ist aber darfur brauchen wir noch zeit.

Es kommt alles gut und wir hoffen euch dan auch viel zu treffen in der zukunft

Sportlichen gruß,

Burak & Styles

'Bikepark'Ovifat Crew


----------



## anterak (25. August 2009)

It's, of course, better than my Google/deusch translation


----------



## PacMan (25. August 2009)

anterak schrieb:


> It's, of course, better than my Google/deusch translation


If you're comfortable with it, just write English in the future. I guess that most people here should be able to understand English. At least better than an automatic translation.


----------



## pratt (26. August 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> If you're comfortable with it, just write English in the future. I guess that most people here should be able to understand English. At least better than an automatic translation.



Ich denke, es sind doch noch viele, die nicht so gut Englisch verstehen.
Vielleicht kann man ja beides in einem Beitrag: versuchen es auf Deutsch zu schreiben und in seiner Muttersprache das selbe schreiben.


----------



## anterak (26. August 2009)

pratt schrieb:


> Ich denke, es sind doch noch viele, die nicht so gut Englisch verstehen.
> Vielleicht kann man ja beides in einem Beitrag: versuchen es auf Deutsch zu schreiben und in seiner Muttersprache das selbe schreiben.



Es ist eine Lösung. Styles kann mir helfen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (26. August 2009)

Of schrijf in nederlaands, waarschijnlijk is het beter dan google trans.
Sommige kunnen ook en beetje nl


----------



## PulpO (26. August 2009)

boh eh.. eindelijk eens wat in het nederlands hier.. eindelijk..


----------



## anterak (27. August 2009)

My netherlands is not as good as to write on a public forum. Just enough to buy a beer, that's all 

So ! We are waiting the second vidéo, i hope that it will be as good as the first


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Maikl (27. August 2009)

Geiler Scheiß ! Freu mich schon drauf. Aber jetzt geht´s Samstag erstmal nach Österreich. Sind denn die alten Filthys auch noch offen?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. August 2009)

hallo styles,
super sache!!!! videos und fotos sehn schonmel sehr gut aus, da müssen wir unbedingt bald mal kommen!

gelten die öffnungszeiten 

offen samstag/sonntag: 14.00uur tot 18.00uur

oder hat sich da was geändert?
in der woche geht gar nicht?

gruß aus aachen,
rainer


----------



## anterak (28. August 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hallo styles,
> super sache!!!! videos und fotos sehn schonmel sehr gut aus, da müssen wir unbedingt bald mal kommen!
> 
> gelten die öffnungszeiten
> ...



Open ONLY week-end from 14:00 to 18:00


----------



## stainlessstyles (29. August 2009)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Es war eine schöne tag. Hier sind die Bilder von heute:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Ovifat/

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## PlanB (29. August 2009)

Hey Styles, danke für die Bilder! 

Muss sagen, der Park hat echt Potential. Hat mir schon sehr gut gefallen, und die Sache mit dem Lift ist wirklich angenehm. 

Die Drop-Batterie ist der Knaller, schön steile Landung, viel besser als auf den Filthy Trails. Die Anlieger oben gefallen mir auch schon sehr gut, auch wenn sie ziemlich steinig sind. DoublePly ist hier wirklich ratsam, wenn mans krachen lässt. Aber das Leben ist kein Ponyhof... 

Ansonsten ist natürlich noch viel Baustelle, insbesondere bei den Doubles, wo man sich seine Linie durch die Wiese suchen muss. Aber das wird! Uns wurde heute jedenfalls nicht langweilig. 

Allerdings brauch ich für den nächsten Besuch erstmal nen neuen Rahmen. Kauft euch nie ein Bergamont, mir ist heute der dritte Rahmen unterm Hintern weggebrochen... 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Markus


----------



## kinschman (30. August 2009)

Hi Styles, jaa, sehr schöne Bilder !!!
Der Park ist bislang schon ganz nett, aber noch ausbaufähig - aber es ist ja wohl auch noch einiges in der Planung ?!!

Mir persönlich gefällt, im Gegensatz zum Markus, die Drop-Batterie nicht so - find die auf den Filthytrails gelungener - aber da hat ja jeder seinen Geschmack 

Was toll wäre, wenn noch mehr Anlieger-Kurven eingbaut würden, hier und da aufgelockert durch einen Table oder einen Kicker.
Ziel dabei: möglichst viel Streckenlänge auf dem Hang zu erreichen - damit man auch richtig was davon hat 
Aber bitte etwas flüssiger und schneller als auf den Filthytrails. Der obere Teil der linken Line in Ovifat ist ja schonmal sehr schön !! Mehr davon !!

Vorallem müssen an einigen Stellen Chickenways her - die Mädels hatten nämlich nicht ganz so viel Spaß wie wir 

Jo, ansonsten, buddelt einfach weiter - ihr macht da schon was schönes draus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bee Wilder (30. August 2009)

thanx für die Fotos
und weiter so 

cheers
Billie


----------



## stainlessstyles (3. September 2009)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Danke fur die comments.

Hier eine update:

Diese wochen haben wir 2 neue 'trails' ausgesetzt. Eine neben die trails auf die 'blaue piste' und eine auf die 'rote'piste.

Die trail auf die blaue piste ist interessant fur 'anfänger/beginners' Es ist ein leichte abfart ohne schwere obstakels. Eine gute abfart fur dein bike kennen zu lernen

Die trail auf der rote piste ist etwas schwerder. Diese abfahrt is steiler und hat hier und dahr 'off-camber' stücken,kurven und technische abfart stücken.

Spater werden die trails noch gefullt mit obstakels.

Wir habben auch noch anpassungen gemacht:

Der wallride is nicht mehr vertical
3 speedjumps dabei im linksen trail
Verbindungen zwisschen die trails
Große und mittel drop kurzer gemacht
1 beginner trail op de blauwe piste
1 'allmountain' trail op de rode piste

Sportlichen gruß und bis im Wochenende

.S.


----------



## tokessa (3. September 2009)

Hört sich alles super an  Da wir von den filthy trails auch sehr begeistert waren, denke ich wird das ruhrgebiet in eurem neuen park auch mal aufschlagen 
Respekt übrigens an alle die sich dort so ins zeug werfen, gute sache für den sport.


----------



## Raoul Sous (3. September 2009)

s.o.


----------



## PulpO (3. September 2009)

ja Raoul.. mussen wir bald ma hin dann wa!?

bin sehr gespannt auf die neue tracks und ich denke als die drops
jetzt nach hinten versetzt sind das die auch besser flowen.. Sehr cool.

Wie kommt man -nach dem man den rote piste runter geballerd ist- weider hoch? der kommt doch nicht aus bei der lift vom blauwe piste, wo die andere tracks sind?

ich schaue auf jeden fall bald wieder vorbei!

gr airwin


----------



## Raoul Sous (3. September 2009)

Jo. Auf jeden Fall. Können Samstag mal ins Auge fassen!


----------



## j0ker_mtb (3. September 2009)

Respekt! Dachte nicht, dass so schnell was Neues dazu kommt
Wann kann man denn mit der Fertigstellung der Änderungen rechnen?


----------



## PulpO (3. September 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Jo. Auf jeden Fall. Können Samstag mal ins Auge fassen!


 
yo.. schaf ich nicht dieses wochenende.. leider! aber das nähgste wochenende wollte ich vielleicht vorbei gucken..


----------



## Raoul Sous (3. September 2009)

dann den emailverteiler nicht vergesen


----------



## stainlessstyles (4. September 2009)

Hey Riders,

Diesen Wochenende, samstag 05-09-09 und sontag 06-09-09 ist der bikepark geschlossen. Dahr wird gearbeitet an der lift (neue kabeln) und unterhalt. Das betrieb hat es nicht geschaft die lift fur das wochenende zu reparieren.

Unsere entschuldingung fur das späte nachricht.

Sportlichen Gruß,

Styles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PulpO (4. September 2009)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hey Riders,
> 
> Diesen Wochenende, samstag 05-09-09 und sontag 06-09-09 ist der bikepark geschlossen. Dahr wird gearbeitet an der lift (neue kabeln) und unterhalt. Das betrieb hat es nicht geschaft die lift fur das wochenende zu reparieren.
> 
> ...


 
@ Raoul: Dann hat sich das erledigd wa..


----------



## Raoul Sous (4. September 2009)

Jo wa


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. September 2009)

*******, 
wir haben uns schon so auf morgen gefreut, weil wir den ganzen Monat sonst keine Zeit mehr haben.
Wie lange hat der Park denn noch auf?


----------



## j0ker_mtb (4. September 2009)

Wir werden vllt am Samstag den 12.9. da sein. Mal schaun wie das Wetter an dem Tag ausschaut


----------



## MTB-Andy (7. September 2009)

bin vielleicht auch am 12. mit en paar Freunden da


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. September 2009)

Hat sich erledigt.....


----------



## stainlessstyles (11. September 2009)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hey Riders,
> 
> Diesen Wochenende, samstag 05-09-09 und sontag 06-09-09 ist der bikepark geschlossen. Dahr wird gearbeitet an der lift (neue kabeln) und unterhalt. Das betrieb hat es nicht geschaft die lift fur das wochenende zu reparieren.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Riders,

Diesen wochenende ist der lift von 14.00uhr bis 18.00uhr geoffnet.

Bis morgen!!!

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (12. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Hier sind ihre bilder von heute

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Ovifat/

Cheers,

.S.


----------



## Mickenelli (13. September 2009)

ist der park auch während der woche geöffnet oder nur am wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (13. September 2009)

Nur am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-Andy (13. September 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4005617/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4005611/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4005607/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4005604/


----------



## Drakush (14. September 2009)

das letzte ist geil!


----------



## Raoul Sous (19. September 2009)

Mickenelli schrieb:


> ist der park auch während der woche geöffnet oder nur am wochenende?



Momentan erstmal Samstags und Sonntags von 14 -18 Uhr. Je mehr Andrang, umso mehr Streckenausbau und vielleicht auch andere Öffnungszeiten


----------



## stainlessstyles (19. September 2009)

Hey,

Die Bilder von Heute.

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Ovifat/

God Bless  

.S.


----------



## Raoul Sous (22. September 2009)

Moin Styles!


Am Samstag hat noch jemand mit dicker Kamera Fotos gemacht. Weisst du vielleicht wer das war und wo man die Bilder sehen kann? War jemand mit langen Haaren und Bart!

Der Park ist spitze. Hoffe mal der wird nicht zu einer BMX Bahn geebnet. Die Sprünge sind schön, aber vor allem rabbelts hier und da ein wenig 

Wenn die Lines erstmal richtig ausgefahren sind und das ganze noch was wächst, dann ist das auf jeden Fall ein Hauptanfahrtspunkt 

Der Lift ist ein wenig tückisch. Haben zwei Sättel kaputt...

Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (25. September 2009)

Gucken, könnte sein, dass ich Sonntag vorbei komme. Wetter wird schön und hab nix zu tun.


----------



## Johnny Jape (26. September 2009)

wann habt ihr den mal in der woche auf, wochenende ist immer ganz schlecht bei uns, mal muss ich arbeiten mal mein kumpel, aber in der woche haben wir ab und an mal frei, wär super wenn das mal klappen würde, hab die fotos und die clips mit interesse verfolgt, es wäre echt schade wenn euer kleiner park auch auf dauer nur am wochenende geöffnet hat


----------



## gobo (26. September 2009)

hi

darf man den in der woche überhaupt auf die strecke??ist doch im grunde egal ob mit dem lift o. ohne.
schieben geht auch.ihr solltet mal schauen da war heut ein crosslauf und die haben ihre trinkbecher neben die strecke gechmissen,was ein kack.
hab zwar welche aufgehoben aber das hat irgendwie keinen gestört.
wird an der strecke noch gebaut??


mfg


----------



## Johnny Jape (26. September 2009)

selber shutteln wär mir ja auch noch egal, ist ja nicht so lang und auch nicht so viele höhenmeter, würd ich auch noch verkraften


----------



## Cube Lova (26. September 2009)

Hi
habt ihr am 3.- und 4.10 auf?
Ich wollte mal mit nem Kumpel vorbeikommen.
ride on


----------



## stainlessstyles (26. September 2009)

Hallo,

Foto's von 26-09-09
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Ovifat/

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## Tom Servo (27. September 2009)

War ganz cool da. Fänd's aber gut, wenn am Start eine dritte Rampe wäre, um das Halbmonddingens zu umfahren. Sowat mag ich auf Kaputt nicht.

--edit: Ah, Samstags werden nur Fotos gemacht. Hab mich schon gewundert, wo der Fotograf stehen sollte.


----------



## gobo (28. September 2009)

wieso halbmonddingens umfahren,kannst doch an der linken seite runter.
es würde mich mal interessieren wie das mit der strecke weitergeht??
waren gestern auch da und ich hätte nicht gedacht das da soviel los ist,geil!

mfg


----------



## nwamz (28. September 2009)

Und demnächst bitte ich um Warnschilder vor Roadgap's nicht war Gobo


----------



## Tom Servo (28. September 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> wieso halbmonddingens umfahren,kannst doch an der linken seite runter.


Jo, aber dann musste über'm Rand der Anlieger drüber um auf der anderen Linie zu starten und dat is doof.



gobo schrieb:


> waren gestern auch da und ich hätte nicht gedacht das da soviel los ist,geil!


Ihr wart die Leute aus Heinsberg, nehm ich mal an? Da war nämlich nicht viel anderes Deutschsprachiges soweit ich weiss. Wohl Holländer ohne Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (28. September 2009)

nein,war der mit dem rocky!


----------



## gobo (28. September 2009)

jaaaa genau,scott gambler da war doch was.na ich bin aus wirtzfeld und zum trainieren ist das da eigentlich nicht schlecht.warum immer kilometer
weit fahren??vorallem die zwei road gaps find ich "save" die kann man richtig schön anfahren,ne nwamz,kennst dich ja da aus,lach!!


mfg


----------



## Tom Servo (28. September 2009)

Naja, dass Grosse vermeid ich mal. Bin immer noch Anfänger. 

Wirtzfeld? Du warst also der andere Belgier der so früh da war? Ganz vorne am Lift geparkt?


----------



## gobo (28. September 2009)

ja genau der kastenwagen.da große gap ist doch mehr ein drop und das ist nicht so ganz meine welt.versuche meistens schnell runter zu kommen.das mittlere wird auch jetzt mal angegangen,das reizt irgendwie!


----------



## MTB-Andy (28. September 2009)

dat Halbmond-dingens ist viel zu klein, hätte nen Meter Länger sein können


----------



## ac-aachen (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 


wie lange hat der Park noch geöffnet? Wollte dieses we den Park mal rocken!!


Gruß


----------



## Tom Servo (2. Oktober 2009)

Je nach Laune dackel ich morgen/Samstag noch mal da rauf. Wetter scheint OK gemeldet für morgen, nur 24km/h Wind mit Böen von 50km/h muss nicht sein.


----------



## MirSch (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Kann man auch unter der Woche in dem Park fahren und wenn ja zu welchen Zeiten?

Kann mir jemand eine genaue Adresse geben?

Gruß,
MirSch


----------



## Raoul Sous (4. Oktober 2009)

Unter der Woche ist leider schlecht. Der Lift läuft nur am WE von 14 bis 18 Uhr. Ich weiss garnicht ob es da eine wirkliche Adresse gibt. Die Liftstation ist etwas abseits der Hauptstraße am Ende eines holprigen Wirtschaftswegs.

Vielleicht kann ja mal einer der Navibesitzer die Koordinaten oder sogar ne Fahrtskizze liefern.

Ich bin leider erst in ca. 4 Wochen wieder soweit. Meine Schulter hats beim Training an einem Baum zerschmissen und das Schulterblatt hat nen Riss...

Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (4. Oktober 2009)

in der woche ist da wohl nix, weil keine "aufsicht" da ist so wie styles mir geschrieben hat, auf den lift könnt ich verzichten, habs dafür nicht so weit zu fahren und ne alternative zu unserem local wärs auf jedenfall, mit dem vorteil es kommt keiner daher spaziert


----------



## MirSch (4. Oktober 2009)

danke für eure antworten


----------



## gobo (4. Oktober 2009)

wieso soll da nix sein??
man kann wunderbar trainieren,geht auch ohne lift!!!


----------



## Tom Servo (4. Oktober 2009)

Da rauf is aber auch doof. Nervte schon die ersten zweimal nur das oberste Stück raufschieben, als ich dat mit dem Lift noch nicht so gepeilt hab.

In Sachen Aufsicht, ist ja wohl eher Selbstregulierung. Soll heissen, wenn dich einer der Spaziergänger oder anderen Radfahrer dich da kaputt im Graben liegen sieht... Ne "offizielle" Aufsicht hab ich da nicht gesehen.

PS, war da überhaupt was los dieses Wochenende. War mir ein bisschen viel Wind für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. Oktober 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> wieso soll da nix sein??
> man kann wunderbar trainieren,geht auch ohne lift!!!


 

ist halt das was styles geschrieben hat, das da keine aufsicht ist um fahren zu dürfen, ich persönlich bräuchte auch keinen der auf mich aufpasst


----------



## Raoul Sous (5. Oktober 2009)

Da hats schon ein paar Leute böse zerschossen. Kleiner Bikepark heisst nicht kleine Stunts. Das Gelände nach unten hin ist sehr unwegsam und beim letzten mal wurden zwei Leute per Quad geborgen. Da war nichts mehr mit schieben, Tragen helfen oder Lift fahren.
Auch wenns kurz erscheint - die Piste ist relativ lang und man kommt mit einem RTW nicht bis da unten hin. Ich denke damit ist "Aufsicht" gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (5. Oktober 2009)

ja das mit der aufsicht ist eh so ne sache.aber meistens ist man eh zu zweit(sollte man zumindest!!) also wenn dann was passiert kann man sich
evtl. selber noch "helfen".
obwohl war auch schon alleine da von daher.
ich denke die jenigen die da fahren sollten schon wissen was sie tun und vieleicht etwas fahrkönnen besitzen.ok es kann immer mal was schief gehen nur wenn sich das dran hält wird der park sich nicht lange halten,evtl sollte man da auch schilder aufstellen (...fahren auf eigene gefahr bla bla bla),weil lesen sollte jeder können!!

mfg


----------



## Tom Servo (5. Oktober 2009)

Mit der Lebensdauer des Parks... Ich find, dass ist so 'ne Sache wie mit dem Huhn und dem Ei.

Einerseits ist es toll, mal flott rauf zur Eifel gurken zu können und 'ne Piste mit Lift zu haben.

Andererseits, da gibt's nur 1.75 Linien und die werden flott langweilig. Wie ich es erste Mal da war, wollte ich nach drei Stunden weg (in denen ich einige Zeit mit 'nem Bikerkollegen in Zuschauerfunktion gebröhselt hab anstatt zu fahren), weil's eben eintönig wurde.

Styles will wahrscheinlich mehr Leute sehen, bis der weiterbaut. Mehr Leute würden aber lieber mehr Abwechslung sehen wollen, für regelmässiger und öfter zu kommen.

Und dann muss der Pistenbetreiber mitspielen, soll heissen seine Winterkapazitäten auf der Anfängerpiste reduzieren (naja, wenn der realistisch wäre, würd der sowieso einsehen, dass drei Tage Schnee im Jahr sich nicht rentieren).

Keine Ahnung, ich hoffe, dass es weiter geht und grösser wird.


----------



## gobo (5. Oktober 2009)

ja tom das mit dem grösser werden ist ne feine sache,nur wohin??
blöd ist nur das der lift nur an den wochenenden auf hat und das nur
4std.
kennt man sich nicht aus und weiß wo der park ist sucht man sich echt
einen ab!
deswegen hab ich ja auch mal nachgefragt(weiter oben!)ob an der strecke 
noch gebaut wird,weil bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen fortschritt gesehen.
wenn man es besser ausschildern würde und der lift länger in betrieb wäre
könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das mehr publikum kämme.aber recht haste
das es dann langsam eintönig wird.

mfg


----------



## stainlessstyles (5. Oktober 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Mit der Lebensdauer des Parks... Ich find, dass ist so 'ne Sache wie mit dem Huhn und dem Ei.
> 
> Einerseits ist es toll, mal flott rauf zur Eifel gurken zu können und 'ne Piste mit Lift zu haben.
> 
> ...


 


gobo schrieb:


> ja tom das mit dem grösser werden ist ne feine sache,nur wohin??
> blöd ist nur das der lift nur an den wochenenden auf hat und das nur
> 4std.
> kennt man sich nicht aus und weiß wo der park ist sucht man sich echt
> ...


 

Hallo Bikefreunden 

Wenn ich dahr erlaubness krieg fur mehr zu bauen dan soll ich das GLEICH machen, aber trotzdem ist das nicht alles in meine handen dahr. Der landherr will es jetz fur wie lange es noch gutes wetter ist, so lassen wie es ist, deswegen hab ich auf diesen moment kein erlaubnes weiter zu bauen 
Doch hat er 'zugesagt'  das nachstes jahr sicher mehr moglich ist (ausbreiten,lift schneller und langer geoffnet etc etc)

Alles kommt gut, in the end

Entschuldigung fur mein deutsch

Styles


----------



## momerx (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr wollt. Direkt einen fertigen Bikepark Winterberg vor der Haustür? Guckt euch mal an wie WB entstanden ist. Dagegen ist das hier eine rapide Entwicklung. Dann noch einem der Erbauer der sich sichtlich Mühe gibt den Schuh zu zuschieben er baut nur wenn mehr Leute kommen ist doch ziemlich unüberlegt und forsch.

Lines kann man da gut kombinieren und mir war 18 Uhr zu früh mit Feierabend. Man kann im Mittelteil ne Menge zusammenpacken, und auch wenns keine ausgebaute BMX Bahn ist (was mir seeeehr entgegen kommt) muss man doch nicht direkt den Kopf in den Sand stecken. 

Schwelgt doch zuhause im Schlaf von einem Whistler Park in der Eifel, aber kritisiert doch nicht unnötig Leute die was bewegen und für das Sorgen was sonst im näheren Umkreis nicht Möglich ist.

Ich hab mit Styles ein paarmal gequatscht und er ist keiner der es auf Besucher abgesehen hat, sondern ein Rider wie er im Buche steht. Er ist um den Sport bemüht und da ist unnötige InternetspekulationsKritik unangebracht!

Styles ist en Typ der wahrscheinlich sofort gerne mehr bauen würde. Auf der anderen Seite des Berges ist auch noch ein Hang mit Skifahrerkennung rot, und wenn ich es recht verstanden habe könnte da auch noch was hin.

Also Männers. Die Zeit und den Kacklift nutzen. Das kann unser Domizil werden !

Bis später, 
Raoul


----------



## tokessa (6. Oktober 2009)

Meine meinung.


----------



## Raoul Sous (6. Oktober 2009)

Hopalla! Der Post von "momerx" stammt von mir. Sind Kumpels und ich war gestern bei ihm am Rechner. Da war er noch eingeloggt und ich hab wild drauf los gepostet 

Also Post Nr. 97 stammt von mir 

Raoul


----------



## momerx (6. Oktober 2009)

Aber der Post könnte auch von mir sein ... völlig meine Meinung ... Leute mit so einem Engagement wie Styles müssen unterstützt werden und nicht kritisiert ... ich finde seine Arbeit auf jeden Fall heldenhaft


----------



## acmatze (6. Oktober 2009)

Word


----------



## MirSch (7. Oktober 2009)

Word!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miesel_ac (8. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

wollt mal nachhören wer am kommenden WE (10.10.- 11.10.) in Ovifat ist!? Wird der Lift überhaupt geöffnet sein?
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dort trotz der Regenfälle weitenteils alles befahrbar ist oder ehr nicht? Werde zum ersten mal da sein.
Vielen Dank.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## acmatze (8. Oktober 2009)

evtl. bin ich mit noch zwei jungens am sonntag (11.10.) am start.


----------



## stainlessstyles (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo bikefreunden,

Update:

wenn es heftig regnet oder schneet (snow) dan is der park/lift geschlossen.
Wann ihr nicht sicher seit uber die wettervorschau kan mann diesen nummer anrufen fur mehr info uber das wetter in Ovifat

Dany Jamar  0032(0)496 813 201

Sportlichen Gruß,

.S.


----------



## kinschman (9. Oktober 2009)

welche Sprachen spricht der Dany Jamar ???
musste bei meinem ovifat-besuch erschreckend feststellen das ich weder mit flämisch, deutsch oder englisch wirklich weitergekommen bin - war schon etwas verwirrend das da nur französisch verstanden wird (ich kanns leider nicht).
...mit händen und füßen konnte man sich dann aber doch verständlich machen - nur das wird am telefon schwierig


----------



## gobo (10. Oktober 2009)

es hat geschüttet wie aus eimern!!folge dessen ist es da sehr naß.
jenachdem haste sogar pfützen!!


----------



## Holger78 (11. Oktober 2009)

ein gaaaaaaanz klein wenig deutsch spricht er. 
(das die jungs aber auch so gut wie nie englisch sprechen...)
sehr netter kontakt!


----------



## hcrew (16. Oktober 2009)

Sers,
weiß jemand ob der Park morgen geöffnet hat?
Ich war letzten Samstag da und trotz starker Regenschauer war der Lift auf und einige Fahrer da. 
Wir werden morgen dann wohl wieder vor Ort sein, obwohl es den Tag über in der Eifel recht stark geregnet hat. 
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Oktober 2009)

Meines Wissens ist jedes Wochenende geöffnet.


----------



## hcrew (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke, ich war mir nicht sicher, die Einschränkung bei heftigem Regen und Schnee ist dann das einzige Hindernis. Aber viel stärker als letzten Samstag kann es kaum regnen und da war auch auf.
Fährt denn sonst noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Andy (27. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand ob sich die öffnungszeiten durch die Umstellung der Uhr geändert haben?

Ride Free,
MTB-Andy


----------



## hcrew (27. Oktober 2009)

...würde mich ebenfalls interessieren.
Ich weiß auch überhaupt nicht, wie es da generell weitergeht. Ich war zwar letztes We nicht da, aber davor ein paar Samstage und die Fahrerzahlen sind stetig in den Keller gegangen.  Am 17.10  waren wir insgesamt zu dritt, was ich eigtl. schade finde, denn -auch wenn zur Zeit noch nicht der riesen Park steht- hat das Gelände grds. Potenzial, das man nutzen sollte. Zudem sind die Leute in der Regel sehr freundlich und locker.
Im Forum gibt es endlose Debatten über das Für und Wider von illegalen Strecken im Wald. Jetzt machen sich Leute die Mühe und bauen mit einigem Aufwand die Basis für einen Bikepark mit Lift, verkaufen die Karte für 7.50 Eu und keiner kommt. 
Wie gesagt, das ist schade, aber vlt. liegt es auch nur an der Jahreszeit...
Gruß


----------



## Holger78 (27. Oktober 2009)

vorab und hintendran gleich nochmal: 
meinen respekt an den erbauer; wahrscheinlich würde ich schon während dem verhandeln mit dem grundstückseigentümer etc. aufgeben....

aber:
die strecke geht einmal geradeaus runter - da wird mal gar nichts vom gelände ausgenützt. das find ich echt schade. wahrscheinlich wirds dafür auch gründe geben (auflagen...); für mich wars aber ne einmalige geschichte  - nach drei abfahrten war bei mir die lust einfach weg.

vielleicht kommt ja nächste saison mal das angrenzende waldstück mit dazu? die relativ geringen höhenmeter müßte man doch irgendwie besser ausnützen können! 

so - wie oben angekündigt:
alles in allem bin ich solchen leuten aber dennoch immens dankbar - wer macht sich schon als privatmann die mühe und fängt an so ein ding zu bauen!?!
ich wünsch ihm viel erfolg weiter - vielleicht ergibt sich ja für nächste saison was neues!?


----------



## hcrew (27. Oktober 2009)

Beim Thema Parkbeschaffenheit kann ich dir nur zustimmen, da kann man viel verbessern und ausbauen, aber vlt. sollte man gerade da ansetzen anstatt die ganze Sache abzuschreiben.
Und dass man mittelfristig andere Bereiche des Gebiets erschließen muss, um nicht nach ein/zwei Besuchen langweilig zu werden, ist auch völlig richtig.
Ich persönlich hoffe allerdings, dass das ganze irgendwie weitergeht und gut wird.
Vlt. gibt es ja noch mehr Fahrer, die Interesse an einem guten Bikepark in Ovifat haben und die den Anfang zu einem solchen machen.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. Oktober 2009)

dann bitte auch gleich am lift böcke mit spannrolle statt stahlstange anbringen, der lift ist der letzte scheiß und man zerkratzt sich alles wenn man net aufpasst!


----------



## Holger78 (27. Oktober 2009)

@hcrew
ich bin deiner meinung.
was mir z.b. an den filthy trails ebenfalls ins auge gefallen ist: es geht überwiegend schnurgeradeaus den hügel runter. über die gründe hiervon kann ich nur mutmaßen.
es müßte doch möglich sein, um mich zu wiederholen, den raum auszunützen und nicht zwei, drei lines nahezu parallel verlaufen zu lassen. ist das eine frage des geschmacks?
in chaudfontaine oder namur gehts doch auch.
ich kenne die problematik der geringen höhenmeteranzahl ebenfalls sehr gut aus aachen. dennoch wird dort 'anders' gebaut.
wenn ich an dieser stelle ein meiner meinung nach gelungenes beispiel nennen darf: die 4-cross strecke in malmedy ist auf ebenfalls nicht allzu breitem raum angelegt - dennoch ist das fahrgefühl ein ganz anderes.
nochmals: ist das eine frage der mentalität?
ich bin jederzeit bereit die jungs finanziell zu 'unterstützen' - jedoch möchte ich dann auch meinen spaß auf der/den strecke(n) haben, verständlicherweise denke ich.
ich erwarte kein willingen, bad wildbad oder schladming in dieser ecke europas - aber mehr müßte drin sein denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (28. Oktober 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> dann bitte auch gleich am lift böcke mit spannrolle statt stahlstange anbringen, der lift ist der letzte scheiß und man zerkratzt sich alles wenn man net aufpasst!


----------



## Johnny Jape (28. Oktober 2009)

hier bei uns in der gegend (aachen, eifel, dreiländereck) entstehen viele kleine projekte (ovifat, filthy trails, toblerone, eldorado, und weitere "secret" spots. auf der einen seite find ich dies sehr angenehm, zu wissen, daß es hier in der gegend viele fahrer gibt, die auch daran interessiert sind strecken zu bauen und in schuss zu halten.
und die leistung von styles möchte ich an dieser stelle auch mal loben, genau wie die der jungs von der toblerone etc.

warum also nicht ein zusammenschluss  (wie auch immer; i.g. oder verein etc.) und dann mal schauen ob wir zusammen nicht ein wenig mehr erreichen können als nur "halbe" parks bzw. irgendwelche spots bei denen man an jedem tag hoffen muss, daß diese noch existieren.

unser kreis (düren) plant seit einiger zeit eine strecke in der eifel zu bauen, und laut berichten soll hierfür ein budget von 600.000 euro zur verfügung stehen, aber leider wie so oft können die gemeinden bzw. deren räte sich nicht entscheiden wo genau und wahrscheinlich auch wie überhaupt. 

da es lokal bei uns in der gegend immer nur eine recht kleine zahl von fahrern gibt, sehe ich hier auch keine möglichkeit großartig etws zu erreichen.

warum sollte man sich also nicht überregional zusammen tun um mal an einige türen zu klopfen um zu zeigen, daß sich eine gößere sache für die kreise bzw. gemeinden lohnen würde.

fläche gibt es ja wohl ausreichend hier in der gegend, und anscheinend (zumindest bei uns) auch interesse des kreises etwas zu errichten.
ich weiss auch, daß solch ein genehmigunsverfahren lange dauert und mühselig ist, aber mit einer größeren interessengemeinschaft die dahinter steht mit sicherheit etwas einfacher.

schmackhafter könnte die sache werden, wenn man mal betrachtet, daß es zwischen aachen-köln-bonn-eifel kein wirklich (damit meine ich etwas in bikepark größe) vernünftiges angebot gibt.

das einzige problem was ich hier in der gegend sehe ist, daß  (bzw. fällt mir jetzt nicht ein wo ein lift wäre)  gar keine "parktaugliche" infrastruktur vorhanden ist. 

agber über alle eventualitäten könnte man mal diskutieren, falls "überregionales" interesse bestünde.

und wenn keiner anfängt wirds nie was gescheites..........


----------



## mapo93 (28. Oktober 2009)

Also, in rohren(richtung monschau) ist eine sommerrodelbahn, die hat auch nen lift...

Allerdings ist bnei dem besitzer schon ein paar mal von Privatpersonen angefragt worden, ob man den lift nicht auch für bikes nutzen könnte, was dieser bisher verneinbte. Wenn jetzt allerdings eine große gruppe bzw. eine Gemeinde oder ein Kreis dahinter stünde, würde er bestimmt mit sich reden lassen...

Das gelände dort ist, denke ich mal, optimal, es ist relativ steil und verhältnismäßig lang?die Rodelbahn ist ca. 2,5 km...

Vielleicht, wenn man, wie Johnny schon sagte, sich zusammenschließen würde, könnte man da einen ansatz machen, da immerhin weitestgehend die Bedingungen gegeben wären.

Gruß


----------



## maxxmaxx (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja, das mag ich mal in Frage stellen, dass Rohren für einen "größeren" Bikepark geeignet ist. Es gibt dort zwar einen Hang, der auch steil genug ist,  eigtl. wie in Ovifat. Und in Rohren gibt es nach meinen Erinnerungen keinen Wald neben dem Lift, wie es z.B. in Malemdy oder Ovi ist.


Gruß Max


----------



## Holger78 (28. Oktober 2009)

monschau find ich persönlich nich so toll wegen langer anfahrt über dörfer... (glaub ich zumindest - war mal in roetgen bei ner ausfahrt; die hinfahrt hat sich ewig gezogen)

ABER:
tolle initiative!!
meine unterschrift haste sofort, fahr auch gern mal irgendwo mit hin zum "vorstellen", würde sogar nen kleinen finanziellen (monatlichen) beitrag für noch akzeptabel halten (so von wegen e.V....) wenn gewünscht.
allerdings möcht ich nicht in irgend ne 'position' im 'verein' rutschen die mit viel arbeit zu tun hat außer mit fahren und bauen, da meine zeit meist leider mehr als knapp bemessen ist (wird sich die kommenden jahre eher noch verschlechtern)

versuch dein glück! ich bin mehr oder minder passiv als unterstützung mit dabei!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (28. Oktober 2009)

jao, finanzielle und handwerkliche unterstützung würds von mir auch geben! wobei das mit der zeit natürlich auch so ne sache ist  halte rohren auch für eher ungeeignet. dafür malmedy um so geeigneter!


----------



## Flying C. (28. Oktober 2009)

bin natürlich dabei. ist alt die frage wis organisiert und aufgezogen und dann verkauft wird. was ich befürchte ist dass vile sagen ja cool da mach ich mit und im endeffekt nur eine handvoll da steht und auch ichts bewegt bekommt. es ist ja oft so dass wenn was getan werden muss man sehr alleine ist aber wenn was steht kommen sie an wie die schmeißfliegen. was ich persönlich shr schade finde. vielleicht bin ich zu pessimistisch ber ich sehe gerne ein dass ich mich irre wenn es so ist und rege resonaz und mithilfe herscht. man wird sehen aber wenn was geht bin ich auf jeden fall an vordrster front mt dabei.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (28. Oktober 2009)

frei nach dem motto "wer sich auf andere verlässt, ist verlassen" - ich weiß was du meinst. würde mich aber eher als "anpacker" bezeichnen.


----------



## gobo (28. Oktober 2009)

hi

ich weiß echt nicht was ihr mit der four cross strecke in malmedy habt.das ist eine PRIVATE motocross strecke!!!!um darauf
fahren zu dürfen muß man sich bei der familie die ihr haus direkt hinter
der strecke hat anfragen,weil es gab in vergangener zeit immer wieder
ärger dort.
wie sollte den ein bikepark laufen welcher nur am wochenende für 4std.
auf hat??das das ganze langsam abstirbt ist doch wohl normal.bin auch 
in der woche da und muß feststellen das da nicht wirklich was passiert!
wir sind vor kuzem mal die dh runter,ich glaub die war richtig geil!!
das mit rohren hat schon die firma firebike versucht da einen park o.ä
hin zu zimmern.woran es gescheitert ist,keine ahnung.es wird nicht ein
fach hier oben in der eifel eine gehnemigung zu bekommen.wir hatten
das schon versucht,die herrn hier oben haben kein bedarf an solchen
sachen!!so sagte man es uns damals.

mfg


----------



## Holger78 (28. Oktober 2009)

in malmedy hab ich bis jetzt (zweimal dort gewesen) jeweils nen zehner für ?15/16? liftfahrten bezahlt. die strecke ist für mich persönlich der hammer und jeden cent wert. das ist garantiert keine motocross-strecke!
kannst dir das video (glaub in eldorado?) mal anschauen.
eifel hat glaub ich zuviel an naturschutzgebiet oder dergleichen - hab ich zumindest irgendwo hier im forum gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (28. Oktober 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> ich weiß echt nicht was ihr mit der four cross strecke in malmedy habt.das ist eine PRIVATE motocross strecke!!!!


Du verwechselst da was.

http://www.fermelibert.be/sommaire.htm

--edit: vvvv Mario! :V


----------



## Holger78 (28. Oktober 2009)

ist mir gerad unter der dusche auch eingefallen
so heißt das dörfchen vor malmedy von eupen aus kommend:

Bevercé

merci beaucoup TomServo (so was dummes von mir - ich hab deinen namen nicht mehr im kopf; entschuldige bitte!)


----------



## hcrew (28. Oktober 2009)

Der Anfang ist doch über Themen zu reden und ich bin jetzt schon überrascht, wie viele Interesse an einem Projekt im Großraum Eifel haben. Beim Lesen ist mir sogar aufgefallen, dass ich die Fraktion "to the core dh racing" zumindest teilweise kennen müsste. Falls ihr einen Stepdown gebaut habt, der vor kurzem zerstört wurde, kann ich nur sagen, dass die Jungs wirklich unermüdlich bauen. Respekt.
Aber grds gesprochen: ich wohne in der Eifel und ich denke, dass man leider ein Mentalitätsproblem in Bezug aufs Freeriden, Dh etc. hat. Das gilt gleichermaßen für die Förster wie für alle anderen, die bei dem Thema ein Wort mitzureden haben.
Denn es ist doch so, dass die Argumente gegen eine legale Strecke allzu oft völlig an der Realität vorbeilaufen.
Als Bsp. möchte ich mal die angeblichen Schäden nennen, die man verursachen würde, indem man regelmäßig eine Strecke befährt.
Jedes Forstamt nutzt Forwarder, Harvester und so weiter, um den Holzeinschlag durchzuführen. Sobald so eine Maschine auch nur 100m im Bestand zurücklegt, ist mehr zerstört als jeder Singletrail erreichen kann.
Ich habe in einem Forstunternehmen gearbeitet und das ist einfach so. Daher weiß ich auch in etwa wie die Förster ticken. Und das lässt eigtl nicht hoffen.
Hinzu kommt, dass bei uns Großprojekte wie der Eifelsteig ins Leben gerufen werden. Die Anzahl von Wanderern und Touristen, die so in die Eifel gelockt werden, schreckt mit Sicherheit mehr Tiere auf, verursacht mehr Müll und wirkt sich insgesamt negativer auf den Naturschutz aus als ein Bikepark, da ein sehr viel größeres Gebiet betroffen ist.
Die große Chance sollte man doch darin sehen, dass man uns ungeliebte Biker -welcher Art auch immer- durch einen legalen Bikepark auf einen begrenzten Bereich konzentrieren kann, wo man zudem das Geschehen kontrollieren und wirtschaftlich nutzen kann.
Ich möchte hier keine epischen Werke verfassen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mich bei einem gemeinsamen Projekt sofort engagieren würde. Vlt. stellt man ja so wirklich mal was auf die Beine.
Gruß


----------



## Holger78 (28. Oktober 2009)

ich denke, daß du die kollegen meinst, die sich hier etwas dezenter im forum tummeln als z.b. ich
stichwort "koffer"? liege ich damit richtig?
schon ziemlich geil was die zusammenschustern


----------



## gobo (29. Oktober 2009)

hi

ok dann sorry,hab dann was verwechselt!
das einzigste um zb in belgien eine strecke bauen zu dürfen wäre ein privat
grundstück zu bekommen.
vor jahren war es hier kein problem eine motocross strecke zu bauen(sie elsenborn).die leute haben das auf privatgrund gebaut und es hat keiner was dagegen.bis zuviel publikum kam und alle da fahren wollten,da stand
dann die strecke kurz vorm aus.bis heute fährt da nur eine kleine gruppe.
wir hatten mal angefragt bei der simmerather gemeinde für ein stück land
am ruhrsee.ja was soll ich sagen auflagen,auflagen und nochmals auflagen.
das was man aber versuchen könnte wäre doch sich mal mit dem DIMB in
verbindung zu setzten.

mfg


----------



## Flying C. (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ja rege entzückt über das Ausmaß an Interesse und Bereitschaft zur Inititative. Ich glaube maßgeblichste Aufgabe muss zunächst sein so viele Stimmen Pro Bikepark zu bekommen wie nur irgendmöglich um eben wie weiter oben erwähnt wird Aussagen es gäbe keine Nachfrage im Kein zu Ersticken. Jhonny und ich haben uns diesbezüglich auch bereits mit unserem hiesigen Förster unterhalten, der sehr verständnisvoll und aufgeschlossen war, allerdings am Wochenende in Rente geht. Vielleicht wars ihm deshalb egal. Wer weiß. Trotzdem war das Gespräch sehr aufschlussreich und hat gezeigt dass "leider" nicht nur Biker Anspruch erheben sondern viele ander auch bereits eingetragene Vereine wie Wanderer, Reiter, der Nacktschneckenliebhaberclub und die Eichhörnchenfrisierfreunde. Spaß bei Seite. Was ich meine ist, dass sehr viele Interessengruppen das wie auch bereits erwähnt unter Naturschutz und wie wir im Falle unseres Hometrails feststellen mussten auch unter historischem Denkmalschutz stehen. Die idee mit den Waldmaschinen hatten wir auch und der Förster hat direkt abgewunken und uns klargemacht dass solche Vergleiche zwar richtig sind aber nicht gelten. Da werden halt die Prioritäten anders gestetzt. Gerade deshalb ist eine vorherige und möglichst ausführliche, genaue Planung unumgänglich. Hinzu kommt natürlich auich wie so ein Projekt verkauft wird. Man kann hingehen und sagen, alter wir wollen fett im Wald moshen, gib uns Geld und Platz oder man hat eben ausgereifte Pläne zur Hand, die man ordentlioch und adäquat unterbreiten kann. Wir werden sehen wies läuft aber unsererseits sind die Planungen für die Organisation schon in Gang. Stichwort Unterschriftenlisten für alle Bikeshops der Gegend um erstma zu gucken wo wir stehen und wer "wir" alles sind und vor allem wie viele. 
so genug gelabert 

ps: @hcrew: haha hast recht der stepdown ist kaputt aber wenn du schnell genug bist ist es trotzdem noch einer


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Oktober 2009)

der dimb sollte auf jedenfall mit eingebunden werden, flying c und ich werden in den nächsten tagen mal eine unterschrifenliste erstellen die man für einige wochen in den bikeshops der region und in köln auslegt, damit wir ungefähr einschätzen können, wie viele biker in der region das angeboten nutzen würden, ebenfalls denke ich über eine abstimmung hier im forum nach mit dem gleichen ziel, diese könnte man bei einer anfrage an die kreise/gemeinden vorlegen, um den herren mal zu zeigen, daß es sich vermutlich doch um mehr interessierte handelt als die vlt. annehmen, und je atraktive das angebot deso mehr leue würden zb. auch aus köln und umgebung anreisen.
da es ja auch beim dem lindlarer projekt einige probleme mit der nutzung gibt wie in ovifa (spichwort: nur wochenende)

unsere idee ist eher die anlage die komplette woche über zu nutzen....

ein eigenes thema werde ich dann die tage im lokalforum aachen/dreländereck erstellen, dort gibt es dann mehr infos und ich werde die interssierten dann auf dem laufenden halten

bis dahin ride on


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Oktober 2009)

@ hccrew: bist du einer von den jungs ausrötgen die mal bei uns an der strecke waren und sich mit mir unterhalten haben?


----------



## hcrew (29. Oktober 2009)

Goldrichtig. Eure Ideen find ich super und bin gerne bereit aktiv mitzuhelfen. 
Mit welchem Förster habt ihr denn gesprochen? Ich habe noch ein paar lose Kontakte aus einem ehemaligen Nebenerwerb, die vlt. helfen könnten.
Jetzt arbeite ich übrigens als Zimmerer...alles was aus Holz sein soll kann ich ganz gut angehen.
Das betrifft auch die angesprochene Strecke. Ich habe da schon ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen, weil wir immer eure Sachen fahren. Zumindest richten wir sie anschließend wieder her...
Aber wir können gerne mal zusammen überlegen, wo man noch was machen kann.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hcrew (29. Oktober 2009)

...ach und wie groß ist eure Gruppe, mit der ihr regelmäßig fahrt, überhaupt?


----------



## Flying C. (29. Oktober 2009)

johnny und ich


----------



## mapo93 (29. Oktober 2009)

Sowie kanngarnix und ich...


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Oktober 2009)

leider, und noch zig menschen die die strecke nutzen, die wir noch nie zu gesicht bekommen haben 
und mit den 2-3 anderen mit denen wir gefahren sind ist nicht so wirklich verlass drauf, z.b. der über mir hahahaa


----------



## mapo93 (29. Oktober 2009)

achso,ok...


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Oktober 2009)

sorry styles für den "missbrauch" deines themas

hier gehts weiter: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6486129&posted=1#post6486129


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (30. Oktober 2009)

ja würde mich dem ganzen auch anschließen wenns es ums bauen geht.
wohne 10min von der strecke,von daher.

mfg


----------



## Raoul Sous (10. November 2009)

Waren am Sonntag in Ovifat. Da es nicht geregnet hat, habe ich es mir gespart anzurufen, ob der Lift offen ist. Schlechte Idee - er war geschlossen, und somit mussten sich die angereisten Radler ohne Lift begnügen. Hat uns ziemlich angefressen...

Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem


----------



## Holger78 (10. November 2009)

meinen respekt
fetter style
würd ich auch gern können


----------



## Raoul Sous (17. November 2009)

Noch eines von nem Freund im Wallride - war ziemlich tricky, da nass!


----------



## Drakush (17. November 2009)

yeaaaaaaaa.fett. muß mir den park endlich mal ansehen.vielleicht am we


----------



## Raoul Sous (17. November 2009)

...dann mach dich auf jeden Fall schlau ob der Lift auf ist. Sonst ist das nicht sooo toll und man eiert sich an ein zwei Kurven und Sprüngen einen ab 

Wir hatten per Email angefragt und es wurde gesagt, dass wir bei schlechtem Wetter eine Nummer anrufen sollten. Da den ganzen Tag die Sonne gescheint hat, haben wir uns das gespart und standen dann mit drei weiteren Radlern und ner Menge Leuten, die da OffroadKettcart fahren wollten (wird auch per Lift betrieben) vor verschlossenen Toren...


----------



## cubeltdracestol (22. November 2009)

Ja so ein große Bikepark in der Eifel wär doch mal ganz net


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (20. Dezember 2009)

hey rider, wisst ihr eigentlich ob der Bikepark Ovifát auch im Winter weiterhin auf hat??

Gruß Amin


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob man da jetzt auch Ski fahren kann?


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (4. Januar 2010)

Jo wa, ski kann man im moment aufjedenfall dort fahren, wäre aber geil wenn man auch dort biken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (4. Januar 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob man da jetzt auch Ski fahren kann?


Schau mal hier: http://www.eastbelgium.com/snow/snow.php dort findest Du auch eine Telefonnummer, die Seite wird nur 1x am Tag um 7:00 Uhr aktualisiert


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. Januar 2010)

Ah, danke


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. Januar 2010)

juhu, 5-10cm in ovifat! na wenn man sich da mal nicht das board zersemmelt...


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. Januar 2010)

Dafür gibts doch Leihski oder -boards


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (4. März 2010)

ab wann kann man denn wieder da heizen ?


----------



## Drakush (4. März 2010)

das würde mich auch brennend interessieren.


----------



## gobo (5. März 2010)

so damit ihr wieder ruhig schlafen könnt:

ovivat ist klatsch naß!!!!hinzu kommt das der große wallride umgekippt ist!
das kleine roadgap löst sich so langsam in seine bestand teile auf bzw. ist kurz vorm zefall.der northshore sieht noch ganz gut aus,da ist nix mit!
war vorhin mal fahren aber dat macht keine laune so wie es da zurzeit ist!

hoffe ich konnte euch was helfen?!

mfg


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (5. März 2010)

oh man, das ist doch schiße :-(

können die da hilfe gebrauchen beim aufbauen?

wie wäre es wenn die nen tag öffentlich machen und wir uns mal en bischen arbeit antun und dann alle mal mithelfen wieder aufzubauen??


----------



## Tom Servo (6. April 2010)

Wie sieht's jetzt aus da oben? Oder is dat Projekt gestorben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (6. April 2010)

hi tom!

waren am samstag da und man konnte fahren!!!ich hab mir die freiheit genommen und den wallride,welcher umgekippt ist,mit nem kumpel auf seite
geräumt.
sowie es aussieht passiert da nix mehr(schade!!),oder man müsste mal mit ein paar jungs das in angriff nehmen und die strecke ausbessern bzw. bissel erweitern.paß auf wenn du die letzten drop springst weil du unten nicht mehr auslaufen kannst!!!!!also den anker werfen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-Andy (6. April 2010)

also en bekannter hat vor kurzem gemeint das da nichts mehr gemacht wird, weil es irgendwie probleme gab, obs stimmt keine ahnung


----------



## Faat065 (6. April 2010)

Hallo Leute.
Hab da mal angerufen und das soll erst mitte April offnen ... mal abwarten..und hoffen


----------



## mas7erchief (19. April 2010)

Mitte April haben wa ja jetz...
war nochmal jemand da? lohnt sich auch eine etwas weitere Anreise?


----------



## gobo (19. April 2010)

wohne in der nähe und kann dir sagen das es sich nicht lohnt dahin zu fahren!!!da ist nix mehr gemacht worden,der wallride ist umgekippt(hat keinen interessiert!!)und die sprünge sehen auch aus als wären diese schon seit 1945 da.in punkto lift kann ich dir nix sagen!
wenn du fahren willst dann in malmedy(dh/fr) oder in beverce(4x/fr)!!das lohnt weil da auch der lift schneller ist.
schade um ovivat!!

mfg


----------



## Tom Servo (19. April 2010)

Wenn Styles noch Interesse hätte, irgendwo wat zu machen, wo'n Lift ist, wär Beverce doch optimal für. Die könnten dann zusammenarbeiten. Wir waren gestern da, und einer der Besitzer war schon mit 'nem Bagger da rum an kramen (sollte ja eigentlich jetzt im Frühling gebaut werden, obwohl die Genehmigung noch nicht durch zu sein scheint).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (19. April 2010)

gibts denn irgendwo fotos oder videos von den strecken in malmedy oder beverce. würd ich mir gerne mal anschauen bevor ich die reise auf mich nehme

edit: ok, aus malmedy gibts genug bei youtube...


----------



## gobo (20. April 2010)

von wo aus der eifel bist denn du???

jo tom,die baggern da wohl schon ne ganze weile!ein drop ist ja auch fast
schon fertig.
sorry aber wenn die da nu noch ne dh strecke hin pflanzen hat ovivat eh verloren.ich bin gespannt was da noch passiert.

mfg


----------



## Tom Servo (20. April 2010)

Wie ich voriges Jahr da war, sprach man von mehreren zusätzlichen Strecken. Das Paneel mit dem Genehmigungsquatsch spricht aber jetzt von Mai/Juni 2010, damals standen andere Daten drauf.

Hmmm, wo stand denn das Drop? Ich hab gesehen, dass hinter der halben FR-Strecke vorbei alles frei gebaggert wurde, aber nicht näher hingeguckt.

Und am Lift sind bald keine Teller mehr, uns sind so einige kaputt gegangen :V


----------



## mas7erchief (20. April 2010)

so ca 30 km von koblenz weg. also ist schon was weiter zu fahren....aber für nen tagesausflug schon okay wenns sich lohnen würde.


----------



## MTB-Andy (20. April 2010)

in malmedy soll auch noch für ende Mai eine neue Downhillstrecke entstehen für den Nissan Downhill Cup


----------



## gobo (20. April 2010)

den drop haste oben,wenn du runter kommst nach dem zweiten sprung,linke seite!!
also ich bin die alte dh noch nicht gefahren in malmedy aber die soll mega hart sein(nicht die fr!).
also wenn die weiter so gas geben in beverce wird es meine lieblings strecke.
find die umgebung auch nen ticken schöner als in ovivat o. malmedy,find das macht auch was aus.


----------



## Phileasson (12. Mai 2010)

Kleenet Update gefunden bei Pinkbike 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/137531/


----------



## Holger78 (12. Mai 2010)

und jetzt ham se s kapiert! wie geil is das denn!!?


----------



## Phileasson (12. Mai 2010)

Soooooo geil 
Aber um da zu fahren, brauch ich noch übung....


----------



## Tom Servo (12. Mai 2010)

Holger78 schrieb:


> und jetzt ham se s kapiert! wie geil is das  denn!!?


Jo, trotzdem Ewig gebraucht. Uns hatten se ja schon letzten Herbst erzählt, wunders wat alles gebaut werden würde.

Mal gucken, falls unser Freitagsausflug flach fällt, und Sonntag es nicht pisst wie sonst wat, werd ich da wohl mal gucken gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (12. Mai 2010)

Besser spät als nie ^^


----------



## Holger78 (12. Mai 2010)

ich werd mich nach 2? monaten abstinenz wohl auch erst mal auf dem mini-dh tummeln


----------



## Phileasson (12. Mai 2010)

Naja, und ich mal sehen, wann ich nochens frei bekomm. ^^
Dann bin ich dabei


----------



## j0ker_mtb (13. Mai 2010)

Das sieht ja mal goil aus! Beim 4x kommen so Erinnerung hoch


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (13. Mai 2010)

heut ist der Lift in ferme libert offen!!!


----------



## gobo (13. Mai 2010)

hi amin,wie ist der lenker??


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (13. Mai 2010)

der ist richtig gut, hätte zwar etwas breiter sein können, aber so ist auch super ;-)

danke ochmals


----------



## Facom (16. Mai 2010)

Moin ^^
Die neue Strecke sieht ja nett aus! 
*edited*


----------



## Fiveages (30. Juni 2010)

Aloah,

wollte am We ein bissl DH fahren gehen, wie schauts denn aktuell in Ovifat aus? Kann da jemand Juni-Erfahrung aufweisen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0ker_mtb (30. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub da ist nichts mehr! Fahr lieber nach Malmedy!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (30. Juni 2010)

malmedy würde ich dir auch empfehlen, ovifat war nie so der hammer und ist meines wissens nach verwaist.


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (30. Juni 2010)

bitte mal jemand schreiben wie es momentan in ovifat aussieht, würde gerne nochmal dahin, war ne geile strecke^^ also bitte nur schreiben wenn jemand wirklich weiß wie es dort im moment aussieht ;-)


----------



## Fiveages (30. Juni 2010)

...danke für die Antworten. Meint ihr mit Malmedy, das hier?

http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/

Und das lohnt die Fahrt von Aachen aus hin?

Grüße


----------



## Phileasson (30. Juni 2010)

Ferme Libert lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (30. Juni 2010)

lohnt sich auf jeden fall, sind wahrscheinlich am sonntag auch mit ein paar mann da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (30. Juni 2010)

ferme libert rockt 
hab nach dem ersten mal fourcross zwei stunden lang das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem gesicht bekommen


----------



## Fiveages (1. Juli 2010)

...hört sich super an. Wie sieht dat mit der Sprachbarriere aus? Mein Französisch ist nicht vorhanden 

Was fürn Rad habt ihr da immer mit?

Grüße


----------



## Holger78 (1. Juli 2010)

sollst ja nich quatschen sondern fahren

könnte mir vorstellen, daß man dort sogar mit nem bmx noch spaß hat


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (1. Juli 2010)

jo im prinzip kannste alles mit nem dirt oder 4xer fahren, freerider oder slopestyler sind wahrscheinlich die perfekten bikes, dhler sind etwas überdimensioniert aber macht auch laune. der liftbetreiber kann belgo-deutsch.


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (13. August 2010)

also ist der bikepark ovifat nun geschloßßen oder wie soll man das verstehen?
wäre echt schade.... :-( ;-)


----------



## Hill-Climber (12. September 2010)

Kann mir vielleicht mal bitte jemand ein paar Wegbeschreibungen oder 

Adressen von den Parks schicken?

Will mir das mal angucken, ist eh nicht weit von mir.


----------



## LaRRes87 (12. September 2010)

Malmedy:
http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/fr/informations-générales/

Filthy trail:
http://www.filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/PRACTICALINFOS/index.php


----------



## Hill-Climber (12. September 2010)

LaRRes87 schrieb:


> Malmedy:
> http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/fr/informations-générales/
> 
> Filthy trail:
> http://www.filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/PRACTICALINFOS/index.php



Super, danke.

Welcher der Parks ist denn am besten für einen newbee geeignet zum lernen?


Und wo ist der dritte Park von dem hier gesprochen wird?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. September 2010)

filthy trails ist ideal für anfänger, gibt wirklich sehr viele gut gebaute sachen in jedem schwierigkeitsgrad, angefangen beim bordsteinkanten-drop bis hin zum roadgap.


----------



## Hill-Climber (12. September 2010)

So, bin dann eben mal nach Ovifat gefahren um mir nen Bild zu machen.

Es war geöffnet, der Lift war an und es waren 3 Leute am fahren.

Vom ersten Eindruck muß ich sagen das es mir gefallen könnte!

Einziges Manko war das wirklich keiner Englisch oder gar Deutsch sprach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (13. September 2010)

Hä?

Als wir damals mit dem vom Filthy Trails gesprochen hatten (der hat versucht, das mit Ovifat aufzuziehen), meinte der, er hätte das Projekt aufgegeben, da der Pistenbetreiber andauernd irgendwelche Absprachen ignoriert hätte.


----------



## Hill-Climber (13. September 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> Als wir damals mit dem vom Filthy Trails gesprochen hatten (der hat versucht, das mit Ovifat aufzuziehen), meinte der, er hätte das Projekt aufgegeben, da der Pistenbetreiber andauernd irgendwelche Absprachen ignoriert hätte.



Das ist der Grund warum ich einfach mal hin gefahren bin und mich nicht auf Aussagen von Irgendwem verlassen habe!

Die hatten sogar Leihbikes da, nur ich leider keine Klamotten.


----------



## Tom Servo (13. September 2010)

Naja, irgendwem... Das war ja der Initiator von der Sache, mit wem wir gesprochen hatten. Hast nicht zufälligerweise Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Hill-Climber (13. September 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Hast nicht zufälligerweise Fotos gemacht?



Glaubst du es mir nicht?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (13. September 2010)

Hill-Climber schrieb:


> Glaubst du es mir nicht?




kanns mir ebenfalls kaum vorstellen! sicher dass du nicht in malmedy warst  ?


----------



## Hill-Climber (13. September 2010)

Haben die denn beide nen Lift?

Wenn mal einer nen älteres Photo postet kann ich es vielleicht genauer sagen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (13. September 2010)

Hier hast du ein paar bewegte Bilder....  Video


----------



## MitchMG (9. November 2011)

Hill-Climber schrieb:


> ...................
> Einziges Manko war das wirklich keiner Englisch oder gar Deutsch sprach.



Komisch dabei ist dort sogar noch Deutsch offizielle Amtssprache 

Aber das kenne ich von dort auch zur Genüge.


----------



## TommyTheMan (9. November 2011)

gibt es den Park überhaupt noch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Andy (11. November 2011)

nö


----------



## SingleLight (13. Juni 2012)

Wie nö, wo war ich den dann letztes WE?


----------



## HooVer (13. Juni 2012)

gibts denn auch einen Lift welcher in Betrieb ist?


----------



## SingleLight (13. Juni 2012)

Ja, wir waren Samstag Mittag da, der Lift war schon für Kettcars und Riesenroller im Betrieb, wir hätten uns auch hoch ziehen lassen können,
hatten aber kein Bock, da wir auch gerne den Berg hochfahren. Das kann man da auch sehr gut, wenn man am Lift unten vorbei fährt geht ein schmaler Weg wieder hoch,
der nicht mal steil ist. Aber wir waren die einzigen MTB Fahrer da, nach 3 mal runter eiern, reicht es auch
Aber für 0 Euro und mal im Urlaub (Kurztrip) bisschen hüpfen reicht es allemal.
Die Piste ist auch wohl nicht mehr das was sie mal war, wenn ich das im Vergleiche zu alten Bilder und Videos von anderen beurteilen kann.


----------



## HooVer (13. Juni 2012)

Wie ist denn der heutige Zustand im Vergleich zu diesem Video von 2009?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnBPRgfrc4g"]Bikepark Ovifat September 09      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gibt es denn die Drops und Sprünge noch?


----------



## SingleLight (13. Juni 2012)

Ja wie soll ich das nun beschreiben, also oben ist es noch fast so wie vorher, aber in der Abfahrt sind auf der Hauptspur die kleinen Sprünge raus, die Kurven sind auch zum teil platt. In der Mitte sind die großen Sprünge weg, dafür gibt es aber auf dem Spur daneben zwei Drops mehr. Die letzten Drops unten (die drei nebeneinander) sind schon etwas für geübte, da es nun tiefer ausgefahren ist nach dem Drop, da sieht man den Abgrund kaum noch, beim ersten mal bin ich den Chickenweg gefahren, da ich nicht gesehen hab, wo man landet Aber insgesamt ist alles noch gut fahrbar und das Holz macht noch einen sehr guten Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfuxxxx (14. Juni 2012)

So sieht es da jetzt aus:


----------



## SingleLight (14. Juni 2012)

nächstes Jahr räumen wir da mal auf fuxxx! dann fahren wir dann aber mehr als 2-3 mal runter und legen uns dafür auch mal hin


----------



## Hardtail-GK (19. Februar 2014)

Wie siehts denn aktuell aus?


----------



## Hardtail-GK (24. März 2014)

Falls es wen interessiert: Ovifat ist derzeit geschloßen.


----------



## gobo (28. März 2014)

....und wird auch nicht mehr öffnen!


----------

